# Introducing Cheham Troublesome Tiga



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Tiga for short his name suits him he looks just like a mini white tiger he is 16 weeks 
viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how cute is he,xx


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the second pic.it looks as though your alsatian is thinking "I've been told to lie here to stop you getting out the door "


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you guys Taz (the German Shepherd) mothers Tiga but she does not like it when he tries to suckle her i am not sure why he is doing this as he is 16 weeks but he also sucks on cloth if i am not watching him maybe he will grow out of this?

viv xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Viv

He is just lovely and no doubt is getting spoilt rotten


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous Seal tabby!! He reminds me of my tiny white tiger! Lovely.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Hi Viv
> 
> He is just lovely and no doubt is getting spoilt rotten


Hi Kaz
He definatly is being spoilt i am still having to do my housework when he is asleep Lol

Hi Messyhearts
When i saw Tiga on Chris's website i fell for him hook line and sinker i named him Tiga and Chris put the rest of his name together

viv xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My Birman tries to suckle & is five months old now. He usually ends up sucking on his tail!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> My Birman tries to suckle & is five months old now. He usually ends up sucking on his tail!


awww bless what colour is your birman?

viv xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Seal tabby.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Messyhearts
i had never seen a seal tabby untill i saw Tiga Chris his breeder said he could lose his stripes on his side i do hope not i love the colouring on him i am going to show him when i get the pink slip back. I am only doing it to meet other raggie owners as well as other breed owners if he didn't win anything i wouldn't worry i am not competitive in that way i used to steward at cat shows many years ago and enjoyed it very much but this will be a first so i will be very nervous Lol have you ever shown your cats?

viv xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I show my cats, yeah. If you want to show him I would imagine that those stripes on his side would be best if they did fade. As cute as they are.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for that, i didn't know, he is the first seal tabby i have ever seen other than one in a picture Kaz sent me but if he never ever won anything i am not worried i just want to try showing and it will get me out of the house 

viv xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Doesn't matter if he doesn't win as you will bring home the best cat! I enjoy going soooo much & don't have high expectations. I enjoy seeing the selection of cats & looking at the stalls etc. So much fun.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

yep i definatly agree, when i used to steward i loved every minute of it but it all stopped as i cannot drive and o/h is a train driver also he teaches people to drive trains so he could no longer choose when he could have time off as the trainees have to do nights afternoons and earlies sometimes as early as 3 in the morning so something had to give but steve says he will try and work around me showing i too loved looking at the stalls i bought a brilliant cat tree over 20 years ago and i have looked for a new one but have not found any as sturdy as my old one maybe i will find one at the shows.

viv xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

oh he's lovely, looks sooo silky soft


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

he is soooo soft and very cuddley Lol

viv xx


----------

